
Common Lisp Series - kbp
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/Groups/AI/html/cltl/clm/node347.html
======
kbp
Closely related are generators and gatherers:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/Groups/AI/html/cltl/clm/node362.html](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/Groups/AI/html/cltl/clm/node362.html)

The section in the preface that GLS' note refers to reads:

"X3J13 expressed interest in the other two approaches (series and generators),
but the consensus as of January 1989 was that these other approaches were not
yet sufficiently mature or in sufficiently widespread use to warrant inclusion
in the draft Common Lisp standard at that time. However, the subcommittee was
directed to continue work on these approaches and X3J13 is open to the
possibility of standardizing them at a later date. Please note that I do not
wish the prejudge the question of whether X3J13 will ever choose to make the
other two proposals the subject of standardization. Nevertheless, I have
chosen to include them in the second edition, in cooperation with Dr. Richard
C. Waters, as appendices A and B, in order to make these ideas available to
the Lisp community. In my judgement these proposals address an area of
language design not otherwise covered by Common Lisp and are likely to have
practical value even if they are never adopted as part of a formal standard."

They didn't end up making it into the Common Lisp standard, but they're on
Quicklisp, so getting (both of) them is as simple as (ql:quickload :series),
and then you can load them with (series::install).

